# water leak in crawlspace.............insurance claim update



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

so this woman came out and brought a project manager from a restoration company.
she said she works for neither me or the insurance company. This is their website.
ClaimsPro - An SCM Company

I guess what she said was true, she works for a company that works for the insurance company?
so when i googled it appears she works for a company hired by insurance company? is that what u guys r getting from this too? The other thing is the $500 deductible goes to the restoration company. This seemed weird to me too.
I would think it would go to the insurance company. any one with insurance knowledge out there that can give insight?
they sent guys from the restoration company out to tear out the insulation and stuff to expose the water lines said there was pcv line hooked to a brass joint then some other kind of line and his boss..the lady who came with the adjuster, was taking to the lady from claims pro and they had me sign a work release order and it was me taking responsibility for the cost of what they did if the insurance company didn't cover it. 
I was lead to beleive I was covered for everything damaged from the water except for the actual cost of the plumbing being repaired. Of course that was Friday. I can't get the plumber out till tuesday so i have no water........fun fun fun. anyway..........any input anyone?


----------



## Pacific Pirahna (Aug 26, 2010)

So much info missing...
House?
Condo?
...?
What is damaged?
How did you find out?
Did they just show up out of the blue?

If you called the Insurance Company for the leak and damage to place a claim they'd have given you some info.
They'll send a plumber (if you haven't already) to stop the leak.
They'll send an adjuster to estimate the damage and cost of repair.
They'll then send the repair guys to do the work.

Coverage might be affected If:
(these are just examples)

Was this a fish tank leak? some policies require a rider for certain things that would be considered additional risk.
was the plumbing leak was caused by your negligence.
If you were insured (for instance) for a carpeted floor originally and have since upgraded to hardwood or laminate without notifying the insurance Company of the change your coverage may be restricted to replacing carpet NOT the hardwood or laminate.

Also depending on the damage; any changes (upgrades) you'd like to make should be discussed with the contractors (You'd pay them the difference from the claim).
I mention this 'cuz perhaps you were thinking about replacing the damaged carpet (or whatever) with tile or laminate. Sort of the reno you wanted before you wanted it.

Good luck.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

The restoration company is responsible for collecting the deductible.
If you are in a townhouse or a condo the strata insurance should cover damages to the building.
Your insurance would cover any tenant upgrades you have made to the original structure.
Coverage or not will depend on the source or cause of the water leak.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting thing when I was hunting for insurance quotes. I asked them all if a fish tank leak was covered under their standard policies and none of them would say absolutely but none of them would say no either. I spoke to a friend who's a broker and he said that for stuff that's not specifically excluded you kind of have to read between the lines. Thus is the insurance industry. Lol. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The leak happened in the crawlspace, so I'd rule out damage to flooring nor it being caused by a fish tank.

It'd be piping related in all probability from what I've gathered from her post. Another possibility would be a weeping system failure, but those result in floods when it rains, I doubt one would notice it right away as a "leak".


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

it is under my mobile home.i guess i will find out more. i will ta;l to the adjustor today, or maybe an email will be better
they couldn't determine the cause of the leak until they took of the insulation and belly cover. plumbers r coming tomorrow


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

just an update . thanks for the replies. it turned out that when i had the plumbing all redone in 2005, the contractor had sawed a trail thru the floor from the top and in doing so nicked the waterline with the saw. this nick caused little spritzes which accumulated all this time in the insulation and donaconda
to the point of saturation and huge leaks all coming out in various areas under neath. at first they were not going to cover it on my policy becasue it was not sudden bursting or splitting of the lines like a freeze would cause. the rep went to bat for me and they sent out a crew to install commercial dehumifiyers and fans, then a mould remediation hazmat team, then they put on a whole new underbelly............their cost $10,500 me $500 deductable and a plumbing bill of $50from the local college plumbing class. i dont know what i would have done if the insurance hadn't covered me. i am so grateful.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That's really great news. I'm happy that your rep went to bat for you.


----------

